# 2005 Going Thru Steering Racks Like Crazy



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

A few months back, my high-mileage '05 needed some front suspension work, including a new rack. Shortly thereafter, the car was leaking fluid and smelling awful. (When the rack leaks, it blows back on the exhaust.) Dealer put in a new rack. Same problem. Another new rack. Same problem. Didn't even drive my car today because, on start-up, it was groaning something awful. The dealer has consistently said it's not the pump. QUESTION: Could they be filling the reservoir with the wrong fluid, and if so, would that cause this? I notice the owner's manual says to use Dexron ATF, which is automatic transmission fluid, not DOT 3 or 4 power steering fluid.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's some interesting info: Will Transmission Fluid Hurt If Used in Power Steering? | Auto Resource - Internet Autoguide


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The guy at O'Reilly's says Dexron III. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could also be the hose maybe?? I would try some LUCAS power steering conditioner and stop leak. It can't be bad, they use a `65 blue GTO in the TV ads.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any luck with this issue? I'm about to replace the rack on my 06 because it leaks like a siev. No pump whine or noise though.


----------

